# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Taliban Zulmü ve Güney Türkistan >  Taliban: BM işgalcilere çalışıyor

## ceydaaa

Taliban, Birleşmiş Milletler'e bağlı UNAMA'nın sivil kayıplarla ilgili yayımladığı raporu eleştirdi. Konuyla ilgili Taliban açıklamasında, "UNAMA, işgalcilerin zulümlerini örtbas etmek için uzun zamandır Mücahidleri sivil kayıplardan sorumlu tutuyor" denildi. BM'nin işgalci güçlerin hizmetine çalıştığı vurgulanan açıklamada, işgal güçlerinin sivillere yönelik saldırılar düzenleyerek Taliban'ın üzerine attığına işaret edildi.
Taliban'ın açıklaması şöyle:

"Birleşmiş Milletlere bağlı bir kuruluş olan UNAMA, yayınladığı bir raporda Afganistandaki sivil kayıpların yüzde 80ini Mücahidlere, yüzde 6sini Kabil rejimine atfederken kalan oran hakkında sessiz kaldı.

Rapor, bu yılın ikinci yarısında meydana gelen sivil kayıpların ilk altı aya oranla bir artış gösterdiğini bildiriyor. Rapora göre 2012 yılında 967 sivil şehid edilirken 1590 sivil ise yaralandı.

UNAMA, sivillere her gün zulmeden, tutuklayan ve katleden işgalci güçlerin bombardımanları, baskınları ve ateş açmaları sonucu meydana gelen sivil kayıplarına ise hiç değinmedi. Aynı şekilde Kabil rejimi ordusu, polisleri ve milisleri tarafından yapılan vahşetler gizlendi ve sivil kapyıplarının sadece yüzde 6sı Kabil rejimine atfedildi. Bu ise gerçek oranın çok altındadır.

Diğer taraftan UNAMA, işgalcilerin zulümlerini örtbas etmek için uzun zamandır Mücahidleri sivil kayıplardan sorumlu tutuyor. Bununla birlikte UNAMA, İslam Emirliğinin, sivil kayıpları önlemek amacıyla yaptığı çağrılara hiç bir olumlu cevap vermedi.

Afgan halkı bizim kendi öz milletimizdir. Liderimiz, sivil kayıpların önlenmesi için ciddi adımlar atmıştır ve bu adımlar atılmaya devam etmektedir. Bu yüzden sivil kayıpların hiç birisi bize yüklenemez. Daha da önemlisi, sivilleri korumak bizim şeran sorumlu olduğumuz bir husustur.

Sivil kayıplar meselesinin siyasi amaçlar için kullanılması bu kayıpları artırmaktadır çünkü düşmanlarımız Mücahidleri karalamak maksadıyla sivilleri hedef almaktadırlar. Düşmanlarımız bu sayede UNAMA gibi kuruluşlar vasıtasıyla Mücahidleri baskı altına alarak kirli hedeflerine ulaşmayı istemektedirler.

Bu deliller, UNAMAnın sunduğu raporun yetersiz olduğunu göstermeye yeter çünkü UNAMA bu raporu yazarken Mücahidlere danışmadı ve üzerimize körü körüne yüklenen suçlamalara cevap verme hakkı bize tanınmadı. Bununla birlikte UNAMA, bilgi kaynağı olarak sadece düşmanlarımızı kullanmıştır.


İslam Emirliği, Mücahidler tarafından yerleştirilen mayınların uzaktan kumanda ile kontrol edildiğini, basma sonucu patlamadığını ve sadece istenilen hedefleri vurduğunu defalarca açıkladı. İşgalcilerin son on yılda verdikleri kayıpların yüzde 60ının IEDlerden kaynaklandığını itiraf etmeleri bu iddiamızı doğrulamaktadır.

Her patlamanın Mücahidlere yüklenmesi adaletsizliktir ve gerçeklerin apaçık bir şekilde gizlenmesidir çünkü düşman son günlerde Mücahidleri lekelemek adına yaptığı girişimleri artırmıştır. Düşman Mücahidlerin elbiselerini giyerek halka zulmekte, anayollara patlayıcılar yerleştimekte ve aşiretler arası sorunları alevlendirmektedir.

Biz bütün tarafsız kuruluşları ve bağımsız medya kuruluşlarını işgalci güçlerinin ve Kabil rejiminin sunduğu sahte raporlarla ve istatistiklerle yetinmemeye çağırıyoruz. İslam Emirliğinin üstlenmediği veya kabul etmediği bütün olaylar bizim üzerimize yüklenemez.

UNAMA raporuna baktığımızda veri kaynaklarının işbirlikçi Kabil rejiminin valileri ve sözcüleri olduğunu görüyoruz çünkü bölgede UNAMA çalışanları bulunmuyor. Bizim sahip olduğumuz bilgiye göre UNAMAnın sivil kayıplar hakkında verdiği rakamlar, sivil kayıpları sürekli Mücahidlerin üzerine yıkmaya çalışan Kabil rejiminin raporlarına dayanıyor.

Biz şimdi işgalcilerin ve Kabil rejiminin sebep olduğu belgelenmiş sivil kayıplardan bazı örnekler sunmak istiyoruz.
Bağımsız taraflar, bu liste ile kararlarını tekrar gözden geçirmeleri ve UNAMAnın bu kayıpları nasıl gözardı ettiğini farketmeleri gerekir. Bu vereceğimiz örnekler işgalcilerin ve işbirlikçilerin sivil halka yaptığı zulmün sadece küçük bir kısmını sergilemektedir. Asıl rakamlar ise çok daha büyüktür:

11 Temmuz: Yabancı işgalciler, Kandahardaki Kondlano bölgesine yaptıkları arama operasyonu sırasında sivil halkın evlerini bastılar ve beş sivili şehid ettikten sonra bölgeyi terkettiler.

22 Temmuz: Medya raporlarına göre Sra Shakh bölgesinde bir İSAF tankının imha edilmesinden sonra işgalcilerin başlattığı hava saldırısı sonucunda dört sivil şehid edildi.

27 Temmuz: Uruzgan bölgesinde bulunan Kala Khorda işgalci güçler, evlere düzenlediği gece operasyonlarında üç sivili vahşice dövdükten sonra katlettiler.

2 Ağustos: Görgü tanıklarına göre yerel polisler, Uruzganda bulunan Sero, Matakzo ve Sakano bölgelerine düzenledikleri saldırıda on sekiz sivili şehid ettiler ve evleri yağmaladılar.

6 Ağustos: Yabancı işgalci güçler, Nangarhar bölgesinde bulunan Adl Khel köyüne düzenledikleri gece baskını sırasında evlere zarar verip dört sivili şehid ettiler. Köy sakinleri şehid edilen sivillerin herhangi bir örgüte üye olmadıklarını söylediler.

7 Ağustos: İşgalci güçler, Nimroz bölgesinde bulunan Shesh Abada gece baskınları düzenlediler. Baskın sırasında biri kadın olmak üzere dört sivili şehid ettiler ve iki çocuğu yaraladılar. Bölge valisi olayı doğruladı ve operasyonun kendilerine haber verilmeden yapıldığını söyledi.

10 Ağustos: Yabancı işgal güçleri Uruzgan bölgesinde bulunan Dahzakta düzenledikleri baskında bölge sakinlerinden bazılarını dövdükten sonra dört sivili şehid ettiler ve bir sivili tutukladılar.

30 Ağustos: Logarda bir eve ve garajına isabet eden bir top mermisi, evi ve garajı tamamen yerle bir ederken sivillerin ölümüne ve on kişinin yaralanmasına neden oldu. Logar polis şefi Reis Khan olayı doğruladı fakat ayrıntılar hakkında bilgi sahibi olmadığını açıkladı. Görgü tanıkları, top mermisinin bölgede bulunan yabancı işgalcilere ait askeri üsten ateşlendiğini fakat işgalcilerin hiç bir açıklama yapmadığını belirttiler.

31 Ağustos: Press TVnin haberine göre işgalci güçler, Ghor bölgesine düzenledikleri hava saldırısında on iki sivil şehid ettiler.

2 Eylül: Kabil rejimine bağlı Arbaki çeteleri, Kunduz şehrine bağlı Kanam köyünde ön sekiz sivili şehid ettiler, bir çok sivili yaraladılar ve birkaç sivili beraberlerinde götürdüler. Köy sakinleri, olayın yerel polis şefine bağlı milisler tarafından yapıldığını, milislerin gece yarısından sonra köye baskın yaptıklarını ve evlerinden dışarı çıkanlara ateş ettiklerini bildirdiler.

8 Eylül: Yerel medyanın haberine göre kiralık askerler Bala Marghab bölgesine bağlı Maidanzo köyünde aralarında kadın ve çocuklarında bulunduğu yirmi sivili yaraladılar. Yaralılardan bazılarının daha sonra hayatlarını kaybettikleri bildirildi. Görgü tanıkları, olayın bir polis arabasının imha edilmesinden sonra kontrol noktasında bulunan polislerin etrafa rastgele ateş açmaları sonucu meydana geldiğini belirttiler.

16 Eylül: Yine yerel medyanın haberine göre yabancı güçler Alıngar bölgesine bağlı Nurlamda yirmi sivili katletti ve yaraladı. Şehitler arasında sekiz kadının olduğu ve kadınların çocukları ile birlikte odun toplarken aniden düşman helikopterlerinin hedefi oldukları bildirildi. İşgalci düşman her zaman olduğu gibi yine Mücahidleri hedef aldığını ve sivillerin zarar görmediğini açıkladı. Ancak bölge yetkilileri ve görgü tanıkları, kurbanların tamamının kış için odun toplayan masum insanlar olduğunu belirttiler.

21 Eylül: Yabancı işgalciler Kandahara bağlı Gezak köyünde gerçekleştirdikleri gece operasyonu sırasında altı sivili şehid ettiler.

6 Ekim: Bir Arbaki çetesi Kunduza bağlı Anu Jaz köyünde bir kadını bıçakla katletti. Köy halkı medyaya yaptığı açıklamada, kadının tecavüze direndiği için öldürüldüğünü söylediler.

12 Ekim: Yabancı işgalci güçleri Ghazni vilayetine bağlı Zareen köyüne gece baskını düzenlediler. Baskın sırasında evler talan edildi, üçü çocuk ve biri kadın olmak üzere yedi sivil şehid edildi. Bölge valisi sözcüsü olayları doğrularken, önceden haberdar edilmediklerini ve olayın araştırılacağını söyledi.

15 Ekim: Amerikan helikopterlerinin Helmand bölgesinde bir traktöre ateş açmaları sonucu traktörde bulunan onbeş sivil şehid edildi. Bölge sakinleri kurbanların ev taşımakta olan siviller olduğunu söylediler.

21 Ekim: Amerikan işgalci güçlerinin Logarda She Khelo köyüne havan topu atmaları sonucu altı çocuk şehid edildi, iki çocuk yaralandı.

26 Ekim: Yabancı işgalciler Helmand bölgesinde üç beyaz sakallı yaşlıyı şehid etti. Bölge sakinleri ölenlerin Mazar köyünden 85 yasındaki Hacı Seyfeddin, Awdaru köyünden 90 yaşındaki Saduddin Aka ve yine Mazar köyünden Ghafar Agha olduğunu belirttiler.

6 Kasım: Yabancı işgalciler yine Helmand bölgesinde düzenledikleri bir gece baskını sırasında beş sivili şehid ettiler.

20 Kasım: Yabancı işgalciler Shahwalikot bölgesinde bir kaç hedefe düzenledikleri gece operasyonları sırasında evlere zarar verdiler, sivilleri tartakladılar ve aralarında yaşlıların ve çocukların da bulunduğu beş sivili şehid ettiler.

Yukarıda verilen bu rakamlar, işgalci güçlerin ve Kabil rejimine bağlı çetelerin yaptığı zulmün sadece küçük bir kısmıdır. Gerçek rakamlar ise bu verilenlerin çok daha üstündedir. Birleşmiş Milletlerin yayınladığı bu rapor yukarda verdiğimiz olayların hiç birine değinmemiştir. Bütün bunlar, tarafsız olduğu iddia edilen bu kuruluşun işgalci güçlere hizmet ettiğine ve onların emri altında çalıştığına dair Afgan halkının sahip olduğu şüpheleri doğrulamaktadır.

----------

